# Sage Barista pro grinder



## Prucopyn (5 mo ago)

Hi. I'm trying to work out the grinder on the Sage Barista pro to get consistency when dialing in. I know that I'm not helping my situation by swapping between beans - I like to have one "proper" coffee (2 max) in the morning and then switch to decaf. I've found some great decaf beans that I really like and it's enjoyable using the machine throughout the day. 

The issue I have is switching between the two types of bean and trying to get the grind set properly for each. I'm getting frustrated because having noted down the settings that produced a nice shot the day before (e.g. for the caffeinated beans) when replicating the same settings the following day I don't get the same results. Same again when switching to the decaf and changing to those settings. 

When changing I do allow for grinder retention and grind extra to flush with a few gramms at the new setting.

What I would love to know is how much range there is between grind settings. I feel as though the grinder is stepless (I'm sure I have read this somewhere too) but the digital read out gives discreet steps. So how much "play" is there between steps? I feel like you can turn the dial a fair bit before the readout changes from one step to the next. Also, I'm not not convinced that the digital steps always land in the same place every time in relation to the dial position.

To this end, I have started noting my grind settings trying to guage the position between steps (e.g. "7 closest to 6" or "7 closest to 8") to account for the distance between each step.

I am also experimenting with dialing all the way to the minimum and then back up to the desired setting to eliminate any inaccuracy between step positions (a bit like tuning a guitar string - always tune up to the pitch). 

Not sure if any of that makes sense but I'd appreciate and feedback or advice. I'm holding off on buying a separate grinder as it seems overkill but I am sure I will get more consistency if I keep the grind setting the same once dialled in for any given bag of beans. Maybe keep the built in grinder for the decaf and get something a bit better for the regular.


----------

